# Converting to hardened?

## CoderMan

Can I convert a "normal" Gentoo installation into a hardened system without re-installing the system from scratch? Back before I learned how to create a hardened Gentoo system, I built a non-hardened home router, but now I want to make it more secure. But my time is limited, and I would prefer to avoid going through the entire install process again if possible. Can I just change the profile and update world? Should I rebuild the kernel first? Anything else I should know?

----------

## phajdan.jr

The kernel is pretty much independent, so you can use hardened-sources with a non-hardened profile (and vice versa).

When you change profile though, the normal procedure applies (it's not re-install from scratch): emerge -uDNa world, and to benefit fully from the hardened features, emerge -e world (that one is an equivalent of install for scratch, time-wise, but you save all of your settings).

----------

## bendeguz

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-820471-highlight-.html

----------

